# Watopa



## H2O_Control_guy (Jul 14, 2009)

Q to land blInd
4 6 7 10 13 14 18 23 24 27 28 30 31 32 33 34


----------



## Larry Huskey (Sep 25, 2005)

Any info on the Open?


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

The Q wasn't finished when I left the grounds, so unfortunately I do not have those results.

Open--unofficial callbacks after the land triple. 39 dogs are back to the landblind. 8 a.m. start. #47 starts. Rotation is 64-47-13-30. Scratches are 18 26 45 63.

CALLBACKS: 1 2 3 6 8 12 13 16 17 20 21 23 25 27 30 31 32 33 35 36 37 38 39 40 41 42 44 46 47 48 50 51 56 58 61 62 65 67 68.

Long retired was at noon position, 509 yards per range finder, thrown to the right along a wooded area and hip pocket to the middle retired. Early on, the sun was behind the long retired gun station and dogs had difficulty seeing the gun and there was no wind. Middle retired was a 1:00 position, 175 yards per range finder, thrown to the right with the biggest throw I have ever seen. Andy Curtis must have thrown that bird 40 feet and it had great hang time! The flyer was at 3:00 position, 175 yards shot angle back left. The dogs did better once the sun was higher and the wind picked up, IMO.


----------



## T.Lanczak (Sep 21, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS!!! To O/Dr.David Aul,H/Wayne Curtis, & Magic Trick's "Dominick" for WINNING the Qualifying stake with 36 entries at the Watopea RC 2012 Fall FT. Way to go Fox Hollow Kennels 

Also Congrats to all the placed!


----------



## Kurt Hallgren (Jan 16, 2005)

Thanks for the info Ann!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Way to go Dominick and Team Fox Hollow!


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

Tera,

Do you have any other results from the qual?

Congrats to Dr. Aul on the win.

Thanks,

Lesa C


----------



## Darin Westphal (Feb 24, 2005)

Congratulations to Tim Springer/Phil Hines and Molly for the Qual second!!!


----------



## fetchbrowndog (Aug 6, 2011)

Awesome....so how many dogs does that make thIs season for Dynamic Retrievers that got QAA......awesome...what a record Tim Springer.....again CONGRATS!!


----------



## Denver (Dec 10, 2007)

Qual Results: 1st #13 2nd #24 3rd # 23 4th# 33 RJ #10 Jams #18,30,31 There were a few more jams but not sure which ones. Big Congrats to Bruce Halverson for Handling dog #33 to a 4th place! Liza is out of a English Field Champion! I can't imagine there's too many of them running in Trials.


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

Thanks, Denver!

lesa c


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

FC Ruckus' sister *Keeper won the Open at Watopa! (Handled by Andy Attar and owned by Jamie & Bill Woodson). *Whoo Hooo!!! We are Very proud of her! Ruckus placed 4th there in the Spring, and Ms. Keeper is "keeping" tradition as Uncle Honor has won the Open at Watopa in the past as well! keeping it in the "family."!!!

This Win Qualifies Keeper for the National Open! She got her dance card for Texas!!!!! Whoooo Hooo!!!!


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Thankyou to the Watopa Retriever club for drawing my name, tonight, for the muzzle loader.


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

OPEN:
1st, Andy Attar with Keeper Woodson
2nd, Flip Wilke, Rick
3rd, NEW FC Hook Hines, Charlie
4th, Elvis Woodson, Attar
RJAM Willa Nell, Curtis
Jams 2, 3, 16, 23, 27, 41 (I hope I didn't miss anyone. It was very noisy at the Clubhouse when the awards were being announced. CONGRATULATIONS to everyone!)


Unofficial Amateur Callbacks to Waterblind, Sunday 8 a.m., Rotation is 17.

1 3 5 8 11 15 19 21 23 24 28 33 34 35 36 37 39 42 43 46 49 55 57 58 62 (25 dogs).

Congratulations to Glenda Seivert for winning the gun in the raffle!!


----------



## Larry Huskey (Sep 25, 2005)

Way to go Charlie & FC AFC Windy City's Bent Tail. Pic's visit on Thursday must have left Hook feeling pretty good.
Congratulations & Thanks for taking the time to get the breeding done with Hook & Pic.


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

AM callbbks 2 water. 3 8 21 24 37 39 42 46 49. Rotation 49.


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Amateur results:
1st, Tony Despanes and Dillon
2nd, Jim Rickoff and Huck
3rd, Larry Bozeman and Angus
4th, Rick Wilke and Flip
RJAM, Carl Ruffalo and George
Jams: Chuck Schweikert and Maggie, Charlie Hines and Keita, Dave Robertson and Scamp, Yvonne Hays and Genny.

5 dogs did the water triple, momma/poppa (flyer) with momma retired and long gun up, without handling. Wind paid a significant factor in whether the dog blew through the short retired or checked down. CONGRATS to all! We had (IMO) very difficult blinds in this amateur, and nice marks.

Congrats to Rick Wilke and Flip--second in the Open and 4th in the AM!


----------

